# need advice!



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

My rollers layed an egg but I let all my birds out for some exersize and the father got attaked by a hawk but hes ok but they abandoned the egg so I put it under my pair of racing birds but they alredy have 2 eggs of their own and I'm worried that they arent going to be able to care for all those babies. what should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How many days are the homing pigeon eggs incubated? How long is the roller egg incubated? If the homers eggs are incubated the same amount of time as the roller, you can try it. Find another couple to raise the roller baby, who laid about the same time. If the egg hasn't been incubated, take it away and start over. I would not let my breeders fly, for  obvious reasons.

That might be putting a strain on the couple, but if they are healthy they can handle it. You have to keep an eye out once the chicks are born to make sure they are all equally fed, and intervene and hand feed one, and rotate should it become necessary. Do not let the couple out to fly or you will be stuck having to hand raise, should one get lost, injured, or hawk gets them.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the help problwm solved another pair of my homers laid an egg and are sitting on it so I moved it under them so there is 2 pairs sitting on 2 eggs each which should work out ok since they were all laid within 3 days of eachother. 

thanks for all of your help Jordan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

_My rollers layed an egg but I let all my birds out for some exersize and the father got attaked by a hawk but hes ok but they abandoned the egg so I put it under my pair of racing birds but they alredy have 2 eggs of their own and I'm worried that they arent going to be able to care for all those babies. what should I do?_
_thanks for the help problwm solved another pair of my homers laid an egg and are sitting on it so I moved it under them so there is 2 pairs sitting on 2 eggs each which should work out ok since they were all laid within 3 days of eachother_


If your roller laid one egg, they may not have abandoned it at all, but were just waiting until the second egg was laid. In any case, your roller hen will still lay another egg. Also, your homer that laid an egg and now has a roller egg under her will ALSO lay another egg which means she willl have 3 eggs under her. I would watch the roller hen and when she lays her second egg, if she sits on it, give her egg back to her. If not, then the roller egg is going to hatch 3 days before the homers eggs and you are going to have to watch them real close,because someone may not get enough food. Please take the advice that has been given here on MANY occasions.........Don't Let Your Breeders Out To Fly when they have eggs/babies.................


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I went to my first pigeon club meeting and they told me to start putting a little bit of applecider vinnegar or chopped garlic so I had my mom by both but how much do you put in?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

J2thelybeck said:


> I went to my first pigeon club meeting and they told me to start putting a little bit of applecider vinnegar or chopped garlic so I had my mom by both but how much do you put in?


1 to 2 tablespoon of ACV per gallon of water. 

You should start with just 1/2 clove garlic and put it in a gallon of water.

If your birds don't drink readily of their water because of taste, be sure to use a little bit less.

Make sure not to use them at the same time. I usually do ACV twice a week as well as garlic.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok thanks for clarifying that for me


----------

